

Want a Wireless Plan with Your Netbook? - makaimc
http://www.businessweek.com//technology/content/jan2009/tc20090130_964719.htm

======
makaimc
This would be great if the telecommunications companies would offer a flat-fee
monthly data access plan for all devices.

